# Can someone else pick up my Emirates ID?



## laocoon

Hello

I was informed that my Emirates ID is ready for collection at the Knowledge Village Post Office but I won't be in Dubai in the next few weeks. Can I give a friend of mine all the necessary documents (application form, copy of my passport, etc) to go pick it up for me?

Thanks


----------



## Sunder

laocoon said:


> Hello
> 
> I was informed that my Emirates ID is ready for collection at the Knowledge Village Post Office but I won't be in Dubai in the next few weeks. Can I give a friend of mine all the necessary documents (application form, copy of my passport, etc) to go pick it up for me?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I sent my friend to pick up my wife's Emirates ID, but they insisted to give it to Blood relatives only.

You can have try, you never know sometimes it works.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## laocoon

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sent my friend to pick up my wife's Emirates ID, but they insisted to give it to Blood relatives only.
> 
> You can have try, you never know sometimes it works.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks for your reply, *Sunder*.
In case the friend option doesn't work, does anybody know how long the post office will hold my ID, ie is there a deadline for the pick-up?


----------



## Sunder

laocoon said:


> Thanks for your reply, *Sunder*.
> In case the friend option doesn't work, does anybody know how long the post office will hold my ID, ie is there a deadline for the pick-up?


Emirates ID extends time to collect cards from post offices | GulfNews.com

90 days


----------



## laocoon

Sunder said:


> Emirates ID extends time to collect cards from post offices | GulfNews.com
> 
> 90 days


Again, thanks for your very helpful reply *Sunder*.
What happens if I don't collect the ID within 90 days, will it have to be reissued once I'm back in the UAE? If yes, at what cost? Alternatively, can I have it sent to the PO Box of my company in the UAE?

Thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Our PRO's collect all our EID's so it must be possible somehow.


----------



## laocoon

twowheelsgood said:


> Our PRO's collect all our EID's so it must be possible somehow.


Thanks for your reply *twowheelsgood*. What do you mean by "PRO's"?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Company Public Relations Officers sometimes known as Government Relations Officers.

Basically, the guys your company pays to do all your paperwork for you wherever government admin is involved.


----------



## Sunder

laocoon said:


> Again, thanks for your very helpful reply *Sunder*.
> What happens if I don't collect the ID within 90 days, will it have to be reissued once I'm back in the UAE? If yes, at what cost? Alternatively, can I have it sent to the PO Box of my company in the UAE?
> 
> Thanks.


After 90 days the Post will send it to Emirates ID HQ, where it will be destroyed.

FAQ - ID Card - Emirates Identity Authority


----------



## mariot

laocoon said:


> Again, thanks for your very helpful reply Sunder.
> What happens if I don't collect the ID within 90 days, will it have to be reissued once I'm back in the UAE? If yes, at what cost? Alternatively, can I have it sent to the PO Box of my company in the UAE?
> 
> Thanks.


Getting it reissued if your residence visa is valid would be 400aed at present at EID offices and takes 2 hours to be reissued.
But your couple of weeks is 3months now so by then it might cost you 600 aed


----------



## laocoon

mariot said:


> Getting it reissued if your residence visa is valid would be 400aed at present at EID offices and takes 2 hours to be reissued.
> But your couple of weeks is 3months now so by then it might cost you 600 aed


Thanks for your reply *mariot*, but I'm not sure I'm following.
You're saying at present it would cost 400 AED but by then (in a couple of months) it might cost 600. Why?


----------



## Nursemanit

Just give someone a copy of your EID application, I have picked up co-workers ID's on a regular basis from Knowledge Village. No issues .


----------



## mariot

laocoon said:


> Thanks for your reply mariot, but I'm not sure I'm following.
> You're saying at present it would cost 400 AED but by then (in a couple of months) it might cost 600. Why?


Prices can change


----------



## omrano

I picked up my friend`s EID from the same post office with a copy of the EID application and a copy of his passport, the clerk will scan the bar code off the EID application, if the scan doesn`t work , he might tell your friend to bring the original application, just tell him this is the original one and tell him to type the application numberinstead of the scan.
For me , when he told me to bring the original EID application, i went outside for 15 miutes then came back and told him , here is the original EID application.


----------



## laocoon

Nursemanit said:


> Just give someone a copy of your EID application, I have picked up co-workers ID's on a regular basis from Knowledge Village. No issues .


That's exactly what I was hoping for, thanks a lot for the info!




omrano said:


> I picked up my friend`s EID from the same post office with a copy of the EID application and a copy of his passport, the clerk will scan the bar code off the EID application, if the scan doesn`t work , he might tell your friend to bring the original application, just tell him this is the original one and tell him to type the application numberinstead of the scan.
> For me , when he told me to bring the original EID application, i went outside for 15 miutes then came back and told him , here is the original EID application.


Perfect! I like your thinking...


----------



## laocoon

In case someone else is in the same situation, I can confirm that a friend of mine was able to collect my Emirates ID from Knowledge Village Post Office with my application form.


----------



## RizwanaH

laocoon said:


> Hello
> 
> I was informed that my Emirates ID is ready for collection at the Knowledge Village Post Office but I won't be in Dubai in the next few weeks. Can I give a friend of mine all the necessary documents (application form, copy of my passport, etc) to go pick it up for me?
> 
> Thanks



It can be picked up by someone else with the necessary documents (the submission slip more or less).
The key is to go in with confidence like you know what you're doing and know what you want. 

If you go in all confused and asking questions of what to do , ' Can I pick up for someone else?' etc, then most likely then not.. you're going to get a No


----------



## RizwanaH

mariot said:


> Prices can change


The world changes fast


----------

